# Fridrich - 2Look OLL/PLL Best Times?



## Miikalsen (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey, what is some of the best times you seen with Fridrich 2 Look oll and pll ? 

I myself only seen around 40 sec so.. 



Feel free to post vids as well


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 22, 2011)

Faz has sub10 averages with 2 look OLL -> PLL.


----------



## Miikalsen (Nov 22, 2011)

Dont bother bringing him into this hehe, hes kinda Chuck Norris ^^

But on topic, Sub 10 is very good for 2 Look OLL and PLL.. 

He know full OLL and PLL ?


----------



## ohlookmonkeys (Nov 24, 2011)

i average around 37 seconds with 2 look OLL and 2 look PLL, best time is 28 seconds (no skips)


----------



## Godmil (Nov 24, 2011)

put it this way, 2look OLL roughly doubles the time it takes to do OLL, so if you average 12s with full OLL and spend 2second on OLL, then with two look you'd average 14 seconds. Fast times are possible with 2LOLL, it's just not as fast as full OLL. Many people are in the mid teens or better with two look, but it's not common because full OLL is actually kinda easy to learn, and faster. (It seems scary at first with the huge number of algs, but after a couple of months of learning one a day you'll wonder what the big deal was  )


----------



## Naillig (Nov 24, 2011)

Well I myself use 2look OLL and 2look PLL, and I average around 25 seconds... 

But I am on my way to learning full PLL, and I have been working on look ahead, so maybe that has something to do with my times?

Oh, and my best with 2look OLL and 2look PLL is 18.xy ..


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 24, 2011)

I had roughly 30 secs with 2 look oll and pll


----------



## Robocopter87 (Dec 4, 2011)

Well, my PB is 30 sec and that was a beginner solve so... I'm hoping 4look LL will drop quite a bit of time off.


----------



## NeedReality (Dec 4, 2011)

I use 2 look OLL and PLL (I know about 15 PLLs, though) and average ~16-17 seconds with CFOP. Don't really think of it as your restriction - F2L is the main thing you need to work on.


----------



## Andri Maulana (Dec 4, 2011)

Just got 16.93 ao12 with 2look OLL+PLL

15.15, 15.78, 19.00, (19.84), 17.46, (11.75), 18.22, 19.59, 18.06, 15.56, 14.97, 15.50

11.75 was a PLL skip and 14.97 was a sune+U perm


----------



## chris w (Dec 4, 2011)

did a few solves all around mid-high 12's. As Godmil said it seems like a lot of algorithms at the start but its really not that bad. By learning 1 alg you can inverse it as well as mirror and then inverse it and you've learnt 4 algs. Or learn some edge control and pre-orient edges throughout f2l to avoid bad cases


----------

